# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Η προστασία μου για τα αρπακτικά και όχι μόνο

## dimitris gr

Αφού αποφάσισα να μεγαλώσω την φτερωτή μου οικογένεια και δε μπορώ να τα έχω σε εσωτερικό χώρο ξεκινώ και φτιάχνω με έναν φίλο σιδερα προστασία κατά τον αρπαχτικών για να χωρα 3 ζευγαρωστρες,τα υλικά περιλαμβάνουν στρατζαριστά, πλέγμα, και λαμαρίνα για το τελάρο,για την προστασία από το κρύο και τα ρεύματα τον χειμώνα θα χρησιμοποιήσω,πανελ αλουμινίου που θα τοποθετείται στο πλέγμα στο πλάι και θα αφαιρείται το καλοκαίρι  και μπροστά θα χρησιμοποιήσω πολυκαρβονικό φύλλο το οποιο θα μπαίνει και θα βγαίνει συρταρωτά... 






__________________________________________________  _______
πολυκαρβονικό φύλλο


__________________________________________________  _______
θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας αν κάτι δεν κάνω καλά η έχω παράλειψη κάτι,

Αναμένονται και άλλες φωτογραφίες μέχρι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!! συνονοματε. ανεβασε και μερικες φωτογραφιες με τις κλουβες μεσα.

----------


## dimitris gr

Καλησπέρα λόγο ότι δεν υπάρχει πόλις χρόνος διαθέσιμος για την κατασκευή γίνετε σιγά σιγά και διορθώνεται όπου πρέπει καλύτερα ... Τα επόμενα βήματα είναι αυτά που έχουν γίνει.. 

Αστάρωμα και βάψιμο του τελάρου...



Το Πολυκαρμπονικό Φύλλο μπροστά ( που μπορεί να μπει και plexiglass να γίνει πιο όμορφο) και τα πλαϊνά Φύλλα αλουμινίου για το κρύο το χειμώνα....






Αγοράστηκε και συρμάτινη σήτα (για κουνουπιέρα)για να ντυθούν τα πλαϊνά από μέσα από το πλέγμα,και επίσης παράγγειλα και τελάρο αλουμινίου με σήτα για μπροστά... Αναμένονται και άλλες φωτογραφίες....

----------


## dimitris gr

Το κάτω μέρος είναι αυτό,μπορώ να κάνω κάποιες μικρές τρύπες για να αερίζονται το χειμώνα όταν θα είναι γύρο γύρο κλειστά η δε χρειάζεται τι λέτε?

----------


## romel

Δεν χρειάζεται το Χειμώνα να τα έχεις γύρω γύρω κλειστά, από μπροστά να το έχεις ανοικτό το πολυκαρβουνικό και να το κλείνεις μόνο τις μέρες που έχει αέρα. Αν δεν βάλεις πλάτη και απλά ακουμπάει στον τοίχο η κατασκευή σου δεν χρειάζεται περαιτέρω αερισμό, αν πάλι βάλεις πλάτη να αφήσεις στο πάνω μέρος αυτής μια χαραμάδα 10 εκατοστών ανοικτή, δηλαδή η πλάτη να είναι ελαφρώς κοντύτερη από την κατασκευή.

----------


## dimitris gr

Φιλε μου Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ....είμαι πολύ ψηλά (έβδομος όροφος)και το  μπροστινό μπαλκόνι που θα βάλω τα πουλια είναι βορινό και το πιάνει πολύ  αέρας και αναγκαστικά θα είναι τις περισσότερες μέρες  κλειστά γύρω  γύρω,και όπως γράφω και πιο πάνω το φτιάχνω λόγο χρόνου σιγά σιγά όχι  μονος μου βεβαια και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να το βελτιώνω και σκέφτομαι στο  πλάι να του βάλω plexiglass αντί για το panel αλουμινίου για να έχουν  περισσότερο φωτισμό,και η κατασκευή θα γίνει σταθερή δεν θα έχει πλάτη  και γύρω γύρω που θα (κάθεται) στον τοίχο θα στεγανοποιηθεί με σιλικόνη  γι αυτό έλεγα για τις τρύπες,έχω και το πίσω μπαλκόνι που είναι νότιο  αλλα δεν έχω χώρο, και εξάλλου θέλω να τα έχω εκεί που καθόμαστε να τα  χαίρομαι....

----------


## dimitris gr

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...Ένα βήμα πριν την ολοκλήρωση...
Μέσα από το πλέγμα τοποθετήθηκε μεταλλική σήτα προφύλαξη από τα κουνούπια,και αρχικά το panel αλουμινίου ήταν προγραμματισμένο να τοποθετηθεί εξωτερικά αλλα δεν ήταν ωραίο και τελικά τοποθετήθηκε εσωτερικά....





Τοποθέτηση στον τοίχο.......θα τελειοποιηθεί με την προσθήκη δυο ραφιών από panel αλουμινίου  εσωτερικά, και τελάρο από αλουμίνιο με μεταλλική σήτα μπροστά....









Δυστυχώς το συμπαγές φύλλο πολικαρβονικο δεν έφτανε ήταν μικρό κομμάτι και βάλαμε κυψελωτό, δεν μου αρέσει και κάποια στιγμή θα αλλαχτεί,τα φτιάξαμε με ότι είχε ο φίλος σιδεράς για να μην πληρώνουμε ολόκληρο φύλλο,



Δεν είχα μεγαλύτερο χώρο για μεγαλύτερη κατασκευή δυστυχώς....
Διάστασης τις κατασκευής είναι
 1.20 cm ύψος 
72 cm πλάτος
35 cm φάρδος
για να παίρνει 3 ζευγαρώστρες
60cm x 26cm x 34cm 
------------
Θα με υποστείτε για _ άλλη_ μια φορα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα με τις τελικές φωτογραφίες και θα ησυχάσετε... :Happy0062:

----------


## γιαννης χ

μπραβο ωραιο ειναι.

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη πολυ ομορφη η κατασκευη σου!!!απλα ναμιζω πως εξωτερικη φωλια μαλλον δεν χωραει...

----------


## dimitris gr

Ευχαριστώ Γιάννη....

----------


## dimitris gr

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο..Το ξέρω δεν χωρα αλλα θα προσπαθήσω με εσωτερική τι να κάνω δεν είχα πολύ χώρο φιλε μου,εκτος να δοκιμάσω καμια πατέντα με τις εσωτερικές τις συρμάτινες και κάνω εγώ προστατευτικό γύρω γύρω,διάμετρο που έχω μια συρμάτινη είναι εννιάμισι πόντοι μέχρι δέκα με παίρνει στο πλάι η μπροστά,έχω στο μυαλό μου να πάρω ένα ξύλινο κλουβάκι από τα πολύ μικρά και να το κόψω στους δέκα πόντους και να καλύπτει τι φωλια(λέω τώρα )...

----------


## dimitris gr

Να και η φωτογραφίες με την ολοκλήρωση τις κατασκευής(Ακόμα περιμένω τον αλουμινα για τα ράφια και τι σήτα) και τα έφτιαξα μονος μου, τα ράφια από κόντρα πλακέ θαλάσσης και το τελάρο τις σήτας από ξύλο....


ι[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## Gardelius

*Ωραία πράγματα!!!! *

----------


## γιαννης χ

Οντως μερακληδηκα πραματα !

----------


## ninos

πολυ ωραιο

----------


## dimitris gr

Σας ευχαριστώ να είστε καλά....

----------


## Donalt

Καταπληκτική κατασκευή.
Την έφτιαξες προληπτικά ή την έχεις πατήσει??

----------


## jimgo

παρα πολυ καλο μπραβο

----------


## mixalisss

πάρα πολύ καλή κατασκευή Δημήτρη μπράβο!!!

----------


## Nickosss

Οντως ειναι πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!!!!!

----------


## dimitris gr

> Καταπληκτική κατασκευή.
> Την έφτιαξες προληπτικά ή την έχεις πατήσει??


Όταν είχα ένα καναρινάκι πιο παλιά και το έβγαζα στην βεράντα το καλοκαίρι πρόλαβα στο τσακ μια καρακάξα που μόλις είχε κάτσει πάνω στο κλουβί...

----------


## dimitris gr

Ευχαριστώ να είστε καλά...

----------


## pansom

Δημητρη τα συγχαρητηρια μου για την κατασκευη σου πολυ καλη και σε γλυτωνει απο το αγχος των αρπακτικων αλλα ειναι και πολυ καλογουστη μπραβο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acerakela

Μια τετοια κατασκευή σκεφτομαι να κάνω και εγώ. Περίπου πόσο στοίχισε? Πολυ καλη δουλειά πάντως

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας.
Πιστεύετε ότι η κάλυψη που έχω φτιάξει με προστατευτικό πράσινο είναι αρκετή για τα πουλιά? 
Στο μπαλκόνι επίσης έχω τέντες και πολλά φυτά που κάπως κλείνουν το οπτικό πεδίο.

Σας βάζω φωτό να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας.
Στην πρώτη φωτό είναι η θέση για το καναρίνι.


Στη δεύτερη φωτό είναι  το ράφι που θα μπουν τα παπαγαλάκια μόλις φτιάξει ο καιρός.

----------


## nikolaslo

Νομιζω ειναι μια καλη λυση ως αναφορα τα αρπακτικά αλλα δεν ξερω πως επιδρα στην ψυχολογια των  δικων σου πουλιων το γεγονος οτι τους κοβει το οπτικο πεδιο νομιζω οτι τα πολυ εμπειρα μελη της παρεας θα εχουν καλυτερη αποψη

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μαργαρίτα είναι λίγο υπερβολικό νομίζω . Κάτι με πιο ψιλό σύρμα ίσως θα ήταν πιο καλό.

----------


## mrsoulis

και εγω νομιζω ειναι λιγο υπερβολικο και θα σκιαζει και αρκετα τα πουλακια... νομιζω το καλυτερο ειναι καποιο πλεγμα και καλυτερα γαλβανιζε να μην σκουριαζει κιολας και ειναι και ομορφο... κατα την αποψη μου παντα...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Oκ παιδιά. Θα προμηθευτώ γαλβανιζέ σύρμα να φτιάξω κάτι ανάλογο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Σε γνωστο πολυκαταστημα παιχνιδιων ,θα βρεις πλεγμα μεταλλικο λεπτο ,σαν αυτο που εβαλε ο Μανος ο mparoufas στο σκυλακι .Γυρω στα 4μισυ ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα τα 3 μετρα

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.
Έχω την ιδανική θέση στο μπαλκόνι και έχω ήδη ράφι εκεί για το ένα κλουβί οπότε το μόνο που χρειάζομαι είναι η προστασία.
Μόλις ολοκληρώσω την κάλυψη θα σας ενημερώσω.

----------


## mrsoulis

> ναμιζω πως εξωτερικη φωλια μαλλον δεν χωραει...


και εγω αυτο ακριβως σκεφτηκα οταν ειδα την κατα τα λλα πολυ ωραια κατασκευη γιατι την εχω πατησει και ο ιδιος... ευτυχως εμενα ηταν ξυλινη κατασκευη και ανοιξα πορτακια για τις  φωλιες... βεβαια χαμενος κοπος αποδειχτηκε αφου ολες οι κοπελες μου προτιμησαν εσωτερικες φωλιες  :Happy:

----------


## mparoyfas

5,00€ κανει και ειναι εύπλαστο και αρκετα δυνατο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ακολουθώντας τις συμβουλές σας τελικά ολοκλήρωσα την παραθεριστική κατοικία! Κουνουπιέρα μόνο μένει να προσθέσω.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!!!
Αχ... και μου μπαίνουν ιδέες με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ μέσα για κατασκευή κλούβας!!! Στο μέλλον όμως. Ένα ένα τα βήματα

----------

